# Adoption Journey



## puppymom32

So far on my adoption journey We are trying to adopt my 2 year old nephew from Mexico called a local lawyer in Ohio who handles international adoptions last week and she made it sound like it may be difficult because my nephew is not an orphan and that we would have to prove his family lives below the poverty line by Mexico standard taking pictures researching the area and all that. Got my hope really down. She also mentioned us going to the border with the child and requesting humanitarian parole where they allow him to come to the US for a year and then try and do the adoption with him in the US. Pretty much depends on the border agents mood that day if they will allow it. My fear is I will get him for a year and then not be able to finish the adoption for whatever reason. With the new Hague treaty between Mexico and the US things are far more complicated. So I emailed another lawyer to get a second opinion. 

So here is the email from the other Lawyer I emailed. Sounds very different than what the first lawyer told me so now I am confused and dont wanna give her a bunch of money if it cant be done:

Yes, from your brief e-mail it sound like you can do this. However the adoption MUST be done as a Hague Convention Adoption. The Hague Process is very precise and if steps are done incorrectly or out of order, then you lose time and will have additional expenses. 

I am Hague Certified by the Council on Accreditation as an Approved Lady. This means that the US has designated me so I can handle intercountry adoptions from between Hague countries. Both the US and Mexico are Hague convention countries. 

If you would like to set up an appointment, I am happy to discuss the case more specifically with you and represent you. My office charges $450.00 for the initial conference call. The reason the fee is that I don't simply listen to you and say, I will do the research and get back to you. I give you actual concrete answers, fees and some known time periods. 

Once I know more specifics about your case we prepare a fee agreement which breaks down the legal fees and costs (costs are expenses paid to 3rd party vendors - such as filing fees to CIS, federal express etc.). All the steps are broken down to a step by step process - so you know exactly where your case is at every step. 

You can call my office next week and my staff will set the appointment for you.

Here is the email I sent to her originally:
Irene,
I am interested in bringing my two year old nephew from Mexico to live with me, both of his parents are still alive but they wish to sign away their rights as they can no longer care for him. I believe that adoption is the only way to do this and that it still may be hard based on immigration. My husband and I were both born in the US. Was referred to you by Lori Nehrer and she said this may be something that you can help with. Any advice you can give or point me in the right direction of someone who can is greatly appreciated.

I emailed her back and told her what the lawyer from Ohio said so hopefully I will hear something back. I mean I want to believe her but now with two different opinions I am worried on who may be right. I might try and get a hold of one or two more lawyers just to get their opinion. 

The first lawyer (Ohio) has done adoptions with Mexico but is not Hague certified. I am not sure about this one as it just says that she is Hague certified to do international adoptions. After research she appears to have a lot of credentials.


----------



## puppymom32

So got more info from another Hague certified lawyer and she said it also can be done although she doesnt work in the state where my nephew is living in Mexico so feeling much better than it can and will be done. Also my DH told his boss today that were were starting this journey and was telling him about some of the cost I have found and his boss offered to pay for the whole adoption and said that we can just pay him back when we have the money. He is such a great guy. My DH told no that wasnt why I was tell you and he say I know but I really want to make sure you guys get your nephew and become a family.


----------



## kanga

wow, thats so generous of his boss and will sure be one less thing for you to worry about (for now anyway!)

Hope you can get this adoption sorted soon hun x


----------



## needausername

I want to wish you all the luck in the world on your journey. Your OH's employer is a fantastic person....he deserves a sainthood for that!


----------



## wannabmum

Hi huni, just wanted to pop by & see how things were going with you :flower:, Glad you have found out can be done, so what is your next step?

Your DH boss sounds fantastic what a lovely thing to do for you guys :hugs: to you.

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Sorry I havent updated you all. Sad news my BIL changed his mind and no longer wants us to adopt my nephew. Was totally heartbroken but so glad they didnt wait until later in the process to change their minds. DH and I are just gonna take a while to figure out exactly what we want to do.


----------



## Fliss

I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Oh Amy. I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Steph63

I'm sorry hun, that must be devestating, huge :hugs:


----------

